# Case Officer Assignment



## PrincessEnvy (Aug 19, 2017)

Just wondering if there’s an average time that a case officer is assigned? 
We are only 5 weeks in & with the Holiday period I don’t expect to have any progress for a while yet I’m just curious how long it’s taken. ?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

No such thing as "assigned" apparently. Case Officers just work on them then close them after making notes. Then another Case Officer will get to it again and tick some more boxes and make some more notes.

This continues till their check list is complete then it is either a grant or refusal.

That's the understanding I have gotten over the years.


----------



## Savage_Flame (Jun 9, 2017)

Honestly, it can be totally random and could be 1 month or 12 months or even longer. All applications are sitting and waiting until it is picked up and looked into by a case officer. 

Sometimes when a CO is assigned they will request further information and it could mean your app is almost near a decision. Other times you can wait months after being assigned.

We got assigned a case officer only 1 month after applying and were asked for medicals/police check. Our PMV 300 was granted only 2 weeks after supplying it to them (all up took only 2 months 9 days). We were lucky.

Where abouts are you applying from and what visa?

I know it is hard, but try not to overthink it and roll with it, good news should be on the way


----------



## PrincessEnvy (Aug 19, 2017)

PMV From London. British citizen. Completely front loaded including police checks & medical. Lots of evidence. 4 Form 888’s. Clear police checks for us both. Not stressing hoping for within 8 months ?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Since you have already supplied the police checks and medical unless they need more evidence from you, you may not even hear that you have a case officer until the visa is granted which is not unusual.

Usually people only know if they have a case officer if they need more information ie. medical, police checks, evidence.


----------



## PrincessEnvy (Aug 19, 2017)

7 weeks & 5 days since submitting & we have a request for 1 more bit of information & sponsor approval done. 

Here's hoping grant is just around the corner


----------



## Agando (Apr 4, 2018)

I applied in September 2017, they request me more information on 1 of December, I still waiting now.


----------



## AngelitaS (Dec 4, 2018)

*How long after supplying further evidence can we expect an answer?*

We were asked to provide further evidence in December and did so promptly (it was just a Police Check). Can anyone give us an idea of how long it usually takes to get a response after that?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

AngelitaS said:


> We were asked to provide further evidence in December and did so promptly (it was just a Police Check). Can anyone give us an idea of how long it usually takes to get a response after that?


It varies too much to get a realistic average.
We got the visa the same day that we uploaded the evidence they requested.
But others have waited much longer.


----------



## PrincessEnvy (Aug 19, 2017)

JandE said:


> AngelitaS said:
> 
> 
> > We were asked to provide further evidence in December and did so promptly (it was just a Police Check). Can anyone give us an idea of how long it usually takes to get a response after that?
> ...


We also had our PMV granted within an hour of uploading our further evidence but it was only a statement as we had front loaded all evidence required.


----------



## oichnas16 (Jun 25, 2018)

I applied PMV last January 4, 2019, received and email from CO asking for medical police check, and two other statement. provided everything already as of today still waiting so nobody really know if that is same case officer handling my case now or will i wait long or should I hope that it will be shorter since she already ask me to do medical. 

it is really a waiting game but i am grateful that a CO email me after loding application in just 4 days time.


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

oichnas16 said:


> I applied PMV last January 4, 2019, received and email from CO asking for medical police check, and two other statement. provided everything already as of today still waiting so nobody really know if that is same case officer handling my case now or will i wait long or should I hope that it will be shorter since she already ask me to do medical.
> 
> it is really a waiting game but i am grateful that a CO email me after loding application in just 4 days time.


 that's surprising, only 4 days. Where did you apply? The waiting time is really stressing


----------



## oichnas16 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hope28 said:


> that's surprising, only 4 days. Where did you apply? The waiting time is really stressing


hi applied from Singapore as my country residence but i am from Philippines. status of my application is further assessment its now a month  i applied last Jan 4 2019.


----------



## Karma 1117 (Jan 10, 2019)

ampk said:


> No such thing as "assigned" apparently. Case Officers just work on them then close them after making notes. Then another Case Officer will get to it again and tick some more boxes and make some more notes.
> 
> This continues till their check list is complete then it is either a grant or refusal.
> 
> ...


I thought one CO process one application.


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

oichnas16 said:


> Hope28 said:
> 
> 
> > that's surprising, only 4 days. Where did you apply? The waiting time is really stressing
> ...


 Keep us updated!!







I lodged mine end of December, I got a long wait to go.&#128556;


----------

